

Business schools and research - Practically irrelevant? - davidw
http://www.economist.com/business/globalexecutive/displaystory.cfm?story_id=9707498


======
ahsonwardak
As a PhD student in engineering, this is not only true in business school
research but most other disciplines. There are typically two arguments against
this though:

1\. Research isn't meant to be applied all the time, but it's academic for
academic's sake.

2\. Research is relevant, because incremental gains can be picked up by the
next researcher. That next researcher could make it relevant for managers and
other practitioners.

I also find this troubling. Who said B-School research was ever relevant?
Aren't MBA's for networking with the future business world's best and
brightest?

